# Gentian violet as a substitute for potassium permanganate?



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you try the pet section in Walmart under the name of Clear Water?


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't. I try to avoid that place like the plague, lol. I suppose if I don't find it anywhere else I may have to go there! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

